# Before you bring over entertainment equipment to Australia read this.



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

So i bought the latest smart, 3D TV a very well known brand both in Europe and in Australia, wont mention the name as its really irrelevant at this time, but please BEWARE bringing over TV,s from europe including UK as they dont work, for some reason these TV,s like most will not function at all in Australia, yes you can connect it to the DVD player but as far as TV goes it will not show any channels at all. Had the tech come in and basically he told me any TV coming from europe is not compatible for Australia. So although the suppliers tell us yes they work abroad they dont, so now im stuck with a Smart TV only good for the DVD player.

If anyone has any other advice to get this thing working it would be appreciated lol. 

Thanks louiseb


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

You can't ever get it to work Australia and the pacific rim are on an entirely different band and it's really too bad that it's that way but yeah.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

louiseb said:


> So i bought the latest smart, 3D TV a very well known brand both in Europe and in Australia, wont mention the name as its really irrelevant at this time, but please BEWARE bringing over TV,s from europe including UK as they dont work, for some reason these TV,s like most will not function at all in Australia, yes you can connect it to the DVD player but as far as TV goes it will not show any channels at all. Had the tech come in and basically he told me any TV coming from europe is not compatible for Australia. So although the suppliers tell us yes they work abroad they dont, so now im stuck with a Smart TV only good for the DVD player.
> 
> If anyone has any other advice to get this thing working it would be appreciated lol.
> 
> Thanks louiseb


Just by a set top box and use it as the tuner for the TV cheap and simple.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok guys i went and bought a set top box but because of the Internal TV thingymichigs it will not work in Australia, took the box back to the shop and the helpful guy informed me that unfortunately its true it will not work because the TV is set for europe. What a bummer hey.

louiseb


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

louiseb said:


> Ok guys i went and bought a set top box but because of the Internal TV thingymichigs it will not work in Australia, took the box back to the shop and the helpful guy informed me that unfortunately its true it will not work because the TV is set for europe. What a bummer hey.
> 
> louiseb


I think you may be doing something wrong. What make and model of TV is it? I can check it out and tell you if it is possible to make it work.( I work with 20 technicians , one will know the answer!)


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

ok Thankyou aussiesteve its an LG smart TV model number 47LM620S-ZE MANUFACTURED AUGUST 2012 took a photo of the back of the tv just to be sure lol.
I did buy this TV in Malta so im on the understanding that this is the reason for it not working, infact when i go on the main menu and go on country it doesnt even show Australia, lol. Once again thanks again


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

now you all know the make of the TV i am not saying that there TV,s are not good because they are lol its just that i cannot get it to work lol.


----------



## azharpathan81 (May 24, 2013)

Hi,

Is there any customs I need to pay if I'm getting my ps3, wii & laptop?

Azhar


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

This kind of information is invaluable for other expats moving to Australia.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

louiseb said:


> ok Thankyou aussiesteve its an LG smart TV model number 47LM620S-ZE MANUFACTURED AUGUST 2012 took a photo of the back of the tv just to be sure lol.Hi
> I did buy this TV in Malta so im on the understanding that this is the reason for it not working, infact when i go on the main menu and go on country it doesnt even show Australia, lol. Once again thanks again


Hi
According to the techs there is no reason the set top box would not work if you follow these instructions.
1 obtain a set top box with HDMI output.
2 plug HDMI cable into set top box and other end into HDMI Socket on TV
3 plug TV antenna into set top box
4 turn Set top box and TV on, select the relevant HDMI input from the menu of the TV .
5 use the set top box remote to tune the local TV stations.
6 Do not use the TV remote for anything other than turning the TV on or off. Use the set top remote to change channels volume etc.
The techs claim that this will bypass any incompatibility in the TV system.
Hope it works
Steve


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

aussiesteve Thank you so much i will try this and let you know how i do lol, I cannot thank your informant enough for this information. 

Louiseb


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

azharpathan81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there any customs I need to pay if I'm getting my ps3, wii & laptop?
> 
> Azhar


I dont believe there is a charge although i did bring in a container and i did have to declare that all the items were personal and not for resale. I also brought my laptops with me on the plane and i didnt pay any charges so the most likely answer would be no you dont pay charges


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Just an update to my TV problem Yes thanks steve it worked i bypassed the internal TV settings and managed to connect it thank you so much for your help. 
So thanks to steve any one bringing over a TV needs to buy a free view box.

One happy bunny today


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

louiseb said:


> Just an update to my TV problem Yes thanks steve it worked i bypassed the internal TV settings and managed to connect it thank you so much for your help.
> So thanks to steve any one bringing over a TV needs to buy a free view box.
> 
> One happy bunny today


So happy to hear that it now works!
Cheers
Steve


----------

